# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Siobhan

## Abi

*Siobhan's Game*
Next up to play is Siobhan  :Smile: 



Boxes Left: 
5   *20* 

What box do you want to choose as your own?

----------


## Siobhan

Ok as my friend is due her baby today.. I am going to go for 20 please Abi

----------


## Abi

What are the first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Siobhan

Ok.. have my pen and paper ready so I would like

1, 2, 3, 21, 22 please

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: 10p
Box 2: Â£20,000
Box 3: Â£100
Box 21: Â£1
Box 22: Â£5*


Bankers Offer: Â£13,000

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Siobhan

NO DEAL...


next 3 boxes 11,12, 13 please Noel

----------


## Abi

*Box 11: Â£250,000
Box 12: Â£750
Box 13: 50p*



_Bankers Offer: Â£15,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Siobhan

NO DEAL

next lot: 4, 14, 19 please (I am getting more nervous now)

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: Â£50,000
Box 14: 1p
Box 19: Â£3000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£16,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Siobhan

NO DEAL

next 3.. 9, 10, 15 please Abi

----------


## Abi

*Box 9: Â£10
Box 10: Â£35,000
Box 15: Â£1000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£18,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Siobhan

NO DEAL

Next 3 I choose are : 6, 16 and 18

----------


## Abi

*Box 6: Â£10,000
Box 16: Â£250
Box 18: Â£500*



_Bankers Offer: Â£28,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Siobhan

NO DEAL

Next 3 boxes.. have to be careful here: 7, 8, 17

----------


## Abi

*Box 7: Â£100,000
Box 8: Â£15,000
Box 17: Â£5000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£33,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Siobhan

mmmm I don't know... bankers offer has been increasing all the time.. I can win Â£75K .. you know what...


NO DEAL

and also NO SWAP.. I will stick with box 20 (but I feel box 5 has a big number.. it thought it was the 100k) I don't know..

ah just give me box 20

----------


## Abi

Siobhan, Box 20 contains...

*Â£75,000!!*
Congratulations!

And for the record, that is more than the other 2 mods who have played. Can Rob or BB beat ya, or will you win out of the mods? Time will tell, lol!!

Well Done!  :Cheer:

----------


## Jojo

Would have beat my score if I hadn't swapped aswell (though didn't realise we had a comp between the mods aswell?!)

Well played Shiv - excellent game.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Congratulations Siobhan, lucky you took the gamble there and didn't take Â£33,000!

----------


## Siobhan

I was so nervous waiting on the result... I had a bit of a game plan and it worked out well enough.. I am happy with that  :Cheer:  :Cheer: 

Thanks Abi.. I really really enjoyed that

----------


## Abi

> Would have beat my score if I hadn't swapped aswell (though didn't realise we had a comp between the mods aswell?!)
> 
> Well played Shiv - excellent game.


Nah, we dont really. I just thought it would be good to see who can do the best, lol. Nothing official, or anything.

----------


## Jojo

> Originally Posted by JoJo
> 
> 
> Would have beat my score if I hadn't swapped aswell (though didn't realise we had a comp between the mods aswell?!)
> 
> Well played Shiv - excellent game.
> 
> 
> Nah, we dont really. I just thought it would be good to see who can do the best, lol.


Oh, an extra unofficial competition then?!  Didn't realise there was a them and us *joking*

Great game though Siobhan - well done

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by JoJo
> 
> 
> Would have beat my score if I hadn't swapped aswell (though didn't realise we had a comp between the mods aswell?!)
> 
> Well played Shiv - excellent game.
> 
> 
> Nah, we dont really. I just thought it would be good to see who can do the best, lol. Nothing official, or anything.



she is saying I am better than all the mods so far including NB  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Maybe just maybe that will be enough money to purchase a ticket for Croke Park on Saturday. If you get two give me a call and I'll be right down. :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Maybe just maybe that will be enough money to purchase a ticket for Croke Park on Saturday. If you get two give me a call and I'll be right down.


Bugger the money for the rugby.  What happened to the plan to buy a tank and a helicopter  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> Maybe just maybe that will be enough money to purchase a ticket for Croke Park on Saturday. If you get two give me a call and I'll be right down.
> 
> 
> Bugger the money for the rugby.  What happened to the plan to buy a tank and a helicopter


Stuff that. To be at Croke Park on Saturday would be wonderful. Even I would learn the words of Amhran na bhFiann just to be there. :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...



Then we would know you were a fake Alan.. as you would know the words and not just pretend to  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> ...


I find it amusing to spot which of the players actually sings it when the cameras go down the line at the start of the match. Certainly they all seem to take part in Irelands call.   I am actually learning the irish version phonetically just in case I ever get a ticket :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

Irelands call is easier to do.. Amhran na bhFiann might be a tad hard to sing if you don't have it phonetically (BTW the one that don't sing it have only got an Irish connection same with our football team)

----------


## alan45

> Irelands call is easier to do.. Amhran na bhFiann might be a tad hard to sing if you don't have it phonetically (BTW the one that don't sing it have only got an Irish connection same with our football team)


National Anthems are strange. I remember being in a pub in Mayo where a group was playing. At the end of the night when they played the Soldiers song it was only the tourist who actuallly stood up :Smile:

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game  :Big Grin: 
- - - - - - - - - - - - -

----------

